# Hello! First post and need help seeing what breed this rooster is



## codyxv (Jan 9, 2016)

Just picked up some chickens and a rooster from my local feed store to get back into raising and can't figure out what breed this rooster is...I feel like he's a Rhode Island Red but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

He's definitely not a Rhode Island Red.My guess is a red sex link rooster.Do you have pics of the tail area?


----------



## codyxv (Jan 9, 2016)

Not at home to take a pic at the moment, but is tail feathers aren't very long or standupish like most roosters I've seen. I'm not sure if they were cut or naturally like that but they're kind of short.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm no good at judging breed, just wanted to say welcome! I am sure someone here will chime in soon, though I agree not Rhode island red


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That probably won't be the tail he ends up with. It appears he's been cage kept and his tail feathers got damaged.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome to our flock!
Could he be a mix or a Cochin?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He almost looks like a RIR/ White Leghorn mix.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He just looks very fluffy to me. Or is it cold?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's not Cochin, doubt he even has any in him since there is no feathering at all on his legs and feet.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

He looks like a buff Orpington cross


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

He's too light colored to be a RIR or RSL


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

https://www.meyerhatchery.com/productinfo.a5w?prodID=GBUS


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

he may have some leghorn in him. it appears to have some white-ish color on his ear lobes. definitely not cochin or RIR though.

anyhow, welcome! glad you stopped by. look around, ask questions, tell jokes...make yourself at home  ...just no cajun jokes


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Rosco! Nice you could stop by!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

The picture on my avatar is a RIR roo for comparison.  Welcome!


----------



## codyxv (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey thanks everyone for the help! Sorry I didn't get back sooner. I turned on the notifications on the app now so it should be easier to see when people comment


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Does the rooster look any different?


----------

